# a question for someone



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't draw but I am very sorry you had to sell your horse. That must have been very hard.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

mysandi said:


> I don't draw but I am very sorry you had to sell your horse. That must have been very hard.


 it was very hard i still cry about selling her. my other horse is still very heart broken about it. i learned how to ride on her


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Still looking for a drawing?*

If you're still wanting a drawing I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I was itchin to do a little sketchin tonight and saw your post. I thought I'd give this drawing a try. I hope you enjoy my little sketch of your uber cute horse. 

Enjoy!


----------



## TroubledTB (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow that was very nice of you to make that sketch, and don't be so humble, it's awesome, I have one of my horse and it's one of my most priceless possesions, I'm sure the OP will feel the same.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

omg its looks just like her i LOVE IT as soon as i saw it i ctarted crying.. on the fourth it would have been 9 years. is there any way i can buy it from you? if not i under stand


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Awesome, glad you like it. I am so sorry you had to sell her. I normally sell commissioned drawings at this size for $45-50, but since this was drawn on printer paper I'll knock off $10. I also offer the option of shipping the drawing in a bubble wrap envelope for less as well, versus the more secure method of shipping via carboard envelope through UPS. 

So here's the breakdown...

bubble wrap envelope $35
UPS $25. 

Let me know if you are still interested and feel free to add me as a friend. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

i will talk to my mom.. thank you soooo much


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I understand what you're going through. I just sold my first, last, and only horse I've ever owned, Leia. The sadness didnt really hit me until a few weeks ago, when the new owner (a ten year old girl) needed help with cantering Leia and my trainer had me ride her. I balled as soon as I mounted; cantering broke my heart and when I jumped her I almost died. I thought it would be easier selling her to someone I knew, so I could see her often, and in some ways it is. But every time I see her being ridden by her new owners I feel like screaming, ripping the rider of and taking Leia back. thats weird, i know, but thats what it feels like..  I'm, again, very sorry for you. I hope you feel better about it soon.


----------



## barrelracingchik101 (Aug 15, 2008)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> I understand what you're going through. I just sold my first, last, and only horse I've ever owned, Leia. The sadness didnt really hit me until a few weeks ago, when the new owner (a ten year old girl) needed help with cantering Leia and my trainer had me ride her. I balled as soon as I mounted; cantering broke my heart and when I jumped her I almost died. I thought it would be easier selling her to someone I knew, so I could see her often, and in some ways it is. But every time I see her being ridden by her new owners I feel like screaming, ripping the rider of and taking Leia back. thats weird, i know, but thats what it feels like..  I'm, again, very sorry for you. I hope you feel better about it soon.


 i know what you mean. my horse is owned by a 3 year old. and she bit her. cuz my horse dose not get alone with alot of people and she is not realy friendly with new people. so now ther are selling her. what realy hurts is when i told my horse i would never sell her.. so yeah


----------

